# Solved: Windows 7 - disk defragmenter doesn't work



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

It appears I can't run my disk defragmenter anymore. Every time when I'm trying to analyze the disk, it shows 0% although it's been about 3 months since I last time defragmented it, so it must have some kind of fragmentation. Also, when I highlight for example "system" and click defragment nothing happens. Before when I highlighted system and clicked degragment, the % number would show up and start going from 1 to 2, etc........ Now it just acts like it is turned off. It doesn't work on any of the 4 category choices (OS, Recovery, system, and my external hard drive).


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless you've changed it, Windows 7 will automatically defragment itself every so often (I think the default is Wednesday nights). It's therefore entirely possible that there's no problem after all.

If that doesn't seem likely, I suggest you pick up another defrag tool (such as Piriform's defraggler) and see what it makes of your drive. Bear in mind that it over-reports some things, such as including the page file in the analysis even though it can't do anything to it.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I have had the automatic defrag feature turned off for three months, so it hasn't been defragged and now it won't.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, windows seven introduced a new service for defrag, to check if it is not disabled go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

sc query defragsvc > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) post the notepad outcome here.

You can control defrag via the cmd prompt as well, from an elevated cmd (as shown) to analyse say C: drive you would type:-

defrag - a c: , to defrag the drive type defrag c:


----------

